

Microsoft shows off Avatar Kinect shortly before expected release - Garbage
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/microsoft/microsoft-shows-off-avatar-kinect-shortly-before-expected-release/10085

======
pedalpete
Seeing as Kinect is a camera, what is the benefit of having Avatars for video-
chat instead of using the actual video feed?

